# August 2009 Member monthly giveaway



## Jim (Aug 2, 2009)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on Aug 7,2009 8PM Eastern time.

Rules:
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in July 2009 your eligible.*

Pick a number between 1 and 500 and reply here with it.
Closest number chosen by the HAT program wins.

This months prize will be a Booyah Bi-You Buzz Buzzbait in the Alpine Color.
Link: https://www.basstackledepot.com/booyah-bi-you-buzzbait.aspx







Hopefully this month I can give something away! 

*And the winner is ejones1961!*


----------



## CarlF (Aug 2, 2009)

189


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 2, 2009)

324


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 2, 2009)

74 Jim!


----------



## Zum (Aug 2, 2009)

#6...looks like a cool bait to try.


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 2, 2009)

112, again


----------



## ACarbone624 (Aug 2, 2009)

*126*, Again! :mrgreen:


----------



## crazymanme2 (Aug 2, 2009)

454 will be the one this time


----------



## river_wolf (Aug 2, 2009)

58!!!!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 2, 2009)

317


----------



## poolie (Aug 2, 2009)

416 again.


----------



## ben2go (Aug 2, 2009)

*009*


----------



## fish devil (Aug 2, 2009)

:evil: 333


----------



## Henry Hefner (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm not gonna pick a number 'cause I'd just win again, and I think the wealth should be spread around! Thanks for the give-aways!!


----------



## willfishforfood (Aug 2, 2009)

276


----------



## shadow (Aug 2, 2009)

222


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 2, 2009)

Henry Hefner said:


> I'm not gonna pick a number 'cause I'd just win again, and I think the wealth should be spread around! Thanks for the give-aways!!



I ain't shy... :mrgreen: 

437!


----------



## countryboy210 (Aug 2, 2009)

* 210* For Me !


----------



## TJBrown (Aug 2, 2009)

489 please


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 3, 2009)

198


----------



## njTom (Aug 3, 2009)

500


----------



## russ010 (Aug 3, 2009)

169


----------



## honers (Aug 3, 2009)

truly like this number:

413


----------



## 2007NNBS (Aug 3, 2009)

114


----------



## cyberflexx (Aug 3, 2009)

269


----------



## Nevillizer (Aug 3, 2009)

115


----------



## redbug (Aug 3, 2009)

341


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 4, 2009)

440


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 4, 2009)

178


----------



## ejones1961 (Aug 4, 2009)

376


----------



## flintcreek (Aug 4, 2009)

Hopefully no one has already picked 224....


----------



## jkbirocz (Aug 4, 2009)

215


----------



## Codeman (Aug 5, 2009)

What the heck I haven't tried in while. 396


----------



## ilinimud (Aug 5, 2009)

398


----------



## Jwengerd (Aug 5, 2009)

27 

-Justin


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 5, 2009)

315


----------



## jl_rotary (Aug 5, 2009)

101


----------



## Tech Sergeant Ken (Aug 6, 2009)

144


----------



## WhiteMoose (Aug 6, 2009)

257


----------



## MOOSE (Aug 6, 2009)

62


----------



## Brine (Aug 7, 2009)

355


----------



## Jim (Aug 7, 2009)

And the winner is ejones1961! :beer:


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 7, 2009)

Congrats! =D>


----------



## ben2go (Aug 8, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 8, 2009)

Way to go ejones!


----------



## willfishforfood (Aug 8, 2009)

Congrads!
Always fun.
To bad Popeye maybe next time


----------



## Henry Hefner (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 8, 2009)

Congrats buddy!


----------



## poolie (Aug 8, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## Zum (Aug 8, 2009)

Lucky dog...way to go.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 9, 2009)

Congratulations. That looks like a good one.


----------



## river_wolf (Aug 10, 2009)

Congrats!!!! =D>


----------



## ejones1961 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks. That is a nice looking lure.


----------

